# something really special



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

I want to surprise my husband with something really special but I really can't think of anything to do for him that I don't already do!! Any ideas anyone?​


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

BJ


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

keko said:


> BJ


you cant instruct a minor on sexual acts or i would say anal THEN BJ to completion, but i cant. :/


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

minor?

OP how old are you


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

17


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

keko said:


> BJ


Lol thanks.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> you cant instruct a minor on sexual acts or i would say anal THEN BJ to completion, but i cant. :/


Uhm, actually, idk where you live, but where I live. Once you get married, you are emancipated, which means you are an adult from there on out..


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CharlotteMarie said:


> Uhm, actually, idk where you live, but where I live. Once you get married, you are emancipated, which means you are an adult from there on out..


but you were what? 15 and he was 20 when you started going out?


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> but you were what? 15 and he was 20 when you started going out?


Ha, no. I didn't even know him when I was 15 and when he was 20. You have no proof of my age anyway.. you're only going by what it says in the replies on posts.. And even if I were 15 when we got together. I'm not 15 anymore, and I'm not asking for ideas of something special for my *BOYFRIEND*, I'm asking for my *HUSBAND*.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CharlotteMarie said:


> Ha, no. I didn't even know him when I was 15 and when he was 20. You have no proof of my age anyway.. you're only going by what it says in the replies on posts.. And even if I were 15 when we got together. I'm not 15 anymore, and I'm not asking for ideas of something special for my *BOYFRIEND*, I'm asking for my *HUSBAND*.


umm, like, totally...ok


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> umm, like, totally...ok


Okay?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CharlotteMarie said:


> Okay?


yes, ok.

and sorry, you are suddenly an adult now, so i humbly apologize .


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> yes, ok.
> 
> and sorry, you are suddenly an adult now, so i humbly apologize .


Why are you being so sarcastic?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CharlotteMarie said:


> Why are you being so sarcastic?


im not, seriously.

you are married now regardless of anything else so dont let any playing make you decide to not stick around.
you will need this place and the people here at some point guaranteed for something and if you weed through all the crap the people here can and will help you when you need it.

back to your main topic, what about trying to get rid of his mother and whoever else in the house one day and fix him a very nice dinner in a nice nighty.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> back to your main topic, what about trying to get rid of his mother and whoever else in the house one day and fix him a very nice dinner in a nice nighty.


:lol:


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> im not, seriously.
> 
> you are married now regardless of anything else so dont let any playing make you decide to not stick around.
> you will need this place and the people here at some point guaranteed for something and if you weed through all the crap the people here can and will help you when you need it.
> ...


Ha, that sounds real nice actually. Thanks. I may try that!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband is an 'act of service' guy. That's how he feels loved.

What is your husband's love language? Do you know yours and his? It makes it a hell of a lot easier to do things that will really impact each other positively. My language is affection and time. Knowing our languages has really opened our eyes on how to show love for each other.

For my husband, I would clean out his garage and wash his car. Then I'd make his favorite meal and serve him with just an apron and heels on  Oh yea lol.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, if you can't get everyone out of the house, get you two out! Pack a picnic for dinner...go to a nice, remote place and have a quiet evening alone  Then go for a drive and listen to music. Simple things...and cheap! I'm queen of cheap dates.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My husband is an 'act of service' guy. That's how he feels loved.
> 
> What is your husband's love language? Do you know yours and his? It makes it a hell of a lot easier to do things that will really impact each other positively.
> 
> For my husband, I would clean out his garage and wash his car. Then I'd make his favorite meal and serve him with just an apron and heels on  Oh yea lol.


OH YEAH! washin the car...
in the same outfit?


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Also, if you can't get everyone out of the house, get you two out! Pack a picnic for dinner...go to a nice, remote place and have a quiet evening alone  Then go for a drive and listen to music. Simple things...and cheap! I'm queen of cheap dates.


Right. Thanks!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Now as a wife, make a list of his favorite things. I bring Hubs a pack of Skittles randomly and it's like I gave him his puppy back from childhood. lollll.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Now as a wife, make a list of his favorite things. I bring Hubs a pack of Skittles randomly and it's like I gave him his puppy back from childhood. lollll.


Aww!! Lol. Well my husbands favorite thing used to be video games , but I think he's kind of over that lately. Idk. He really doesn't have favorite anything!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh he does. HE DOES! You just have to figure them out in time. Make a list of those things. My husband also drinks Rockstars ( i can't stand them!) but I stock up for him because it's what he likes. And he's very appreciative.

Your husband does have favorite things. What about music? Make him a mixed CD with your favorite songs


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> OK, I'm going to make myself into a total hypocrite and name a name. Like Coffee said, "Yep. Some threads just make you sit back and grab the popcorn."
> 
> lmfao


:rofl:
throw some my way


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Cheese, butter or caramel? :rofl:


how about fanny batter.
that makes everything better


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Oh he does. HE DOES! You just have to figure them out in time. Make a list of those things. My husband also drinks Rockstars ( i can't stand them!) but I stock up for him because it's what he likes. And he's very appreciative.
> 
> Your husband does have favorite things. What about music? Make him a mixed CD with your favorite songs


Aww. Well yeah he probably does but with his music, he's super picky and confusing with that lol. 
He likes energy drinks too and I love it when they kick in because he's absolutely hilarious when he's full of energy. He loves to take pictures with me though, and to take pictures of me. It's really sweet. I should let him do that one time..lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> In theory.


ah, theory. always the ball breaker, that one.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Life's a bee-itch, and then you go away. LOL


boy thats the truth


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

CharlotteMarie said:


> I want to surprise my husband with something really special but I really can't think of anything to do for him that I don't already do!! Any ideas anyone?​


1. Get a (better) job so you can get out of your mother-in-law's house.

2. Stop worrying what a bunch of adults think of you, get off the internet, and spend some time with your new husband.

3. Communicate, communicate, communicate!


----------

